

Building Decision Trees in Python - helwr
http://onlamp.com/pub/a/python/2006/02/09/ai_decision_trees.html

======
lookforipv6
In "Programming Collective Intelligence" there are other examples if someone
is interested.

<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596529321>

------
svag
As one-page article <http://onlamp.com/lpt/a/6464>

------
evangineer
A 2006 article on implementing this machine learning algorithm.

